# FishingisLife vs Proangler : 2 day fishing tournament?



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Apparently there is a little rift between FishingisLife and Proangler.......Would anyone like to see a two day tournament for bragging rights between these two. Both of them are excellent anglers and both are very well adapted at catching many types of fish.(a lot better than average). 

If they both agree, all we would need is a mediator to pick a body of water to fish and a species both agree on.

What do you think guys???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have not seen anything from ProAngler to indicate that he has a rift with anyone. I only see one angler with a maturity problem. Growing up would be more appropriate than a tournament of some sort.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> I have not seen anything from ProAngler to indicate that he has a rift with anyone. I only see one angler with a maturity problem. Growing up would be more appropriate than a tournament of some sort.


Yes my in-maturity might kill you crittergitter! Watch out i could tip ur yakker over


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I say put him in the Bubbagon with BopperAttacker for a cage match.
BTW, I've got heavy money on the Big Bopper....boy's got skills.

Speaking of two days fishing, whatcha doing Critter?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Apparently there is a little rift between FishingisLife and Proangler.......Would anyone like to see a two day tournament for bragging rights between these two. Both of them are excellent anglers and both are very well adapted at catching many types of fish.(a lot better than average).
> 
> If they both agree, all we would need is a mediator to pick a body of water to fish and a species both agree on.
> 
> What do you think guys???


I will not do this until fishnwithjoe gets invited


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This thread has potential. Can't wait to hear from pro angler or proangler or hooksetter or whatever he calls himself these days. This tourney could be of epic proportions. ESPN 8 has the rights to broadcast and Chaahlee Moowah, the original beantown bass buster will be the announcer.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> This thread has potential. Can't wait to hear from pro angler or proangler or hooksetter or whatever he calls himself these days. This tourney could be of epic proportions. ESPN 8 has the rights to broadcast and Chaahlee Moowah, the original beantown bass buster will be the announcer.


Nice with the Charlie reference! Also, dragging FWJ into the slop was a nice move by FIL. 

Bubba, Sunday is my day. Give me a shout.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

wait a singles match tourny i want in ill take on fishingislife im not afraid ill do it for proangler name of water time date and fish type land boat waders whatever it is


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know fishingislife. I run into him a bunch in the late night. He is a very good fisherman. Proangler has put up some very nice posts. I believe for the most part they are two very different types of fisherman. Different times of day and different species and methods. I think people just like to talk trash on here, and we leave it at that. I don't see any real beef, I just think he was calling him out on some fish he caught in a pond, versus public waters.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> I know fishingislife. I run into him a bunch in the late night. He is a very good fisherman. Proangler has put up some very nice posts. I believe for the most part they are two very different types of fisherman. Different times of day and different species and methods. I think people just like to talk trash on here, and we leave it at that. I don't see any real beef, I just think he was calling him out on some fish he caught in a pond, versus public waters.


You got it Slippy! Only cause I met Pro Angler aka "Pond Pro" in person and he is a cocky-clowin SOB and has to top every fish you catch! I still wondering why he needs 3 different screen-names on OGF?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If this turns into a drink off, I'm in.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> If this turns into a drink off, I'm in.


You couldn't out drink a carp in an algae slurping contest!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hold my liquor better than Patty!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I hold my liquor better than Patty!


Nice!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FOUR Loko or JOOSE drink off should be the battle. Fishingislife vs proangler vs fishinwithjoe. I predict it will end with all three slopily singing karaoke: 'Careless Whisper' by George Michaels.

"I'm neva gonna dance again, guilty feet have got no rythm!"


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> FOUR Loko or JOOSE drink off should be the battle. Fishingislife vs proangler vs fishinwithjoe. I predict it will end with all three slopily singing karaoke: 'Careless Whisper' by George Michaels.
> 
> "I'm neva gonna dance again, guilty feet have got no rythm!"


We need to introduce you to Patty.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sugar water grape for me.

Wake me up, before you go, go.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> We need to introduce you to Patty.


She sounds nice, would I like her?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> She sounds nice, would I like her?


Ummm........she likes to fish. Oh, she would like you!!!!!


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

The day after a front rolls through, have em fish Alum on a weekend, not a cloud in sight, no wind, 90+ degrees. That should weed out the men from the boys.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Drink off im in.....How's about them Earthquakes..12% LOL.....whos buyin


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Slippy you run into him to at night man does he have any spots he fishes that are not already other guys hot spots. If he has to fish during day and come out from under the cover of darkness we might have to pitch in and buy him a fishing license. I say skip the fishing and go directly to wings and drinking. Talk is way more fun!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Slippy you run into him to at night man does he have any spots he fishes that are not already other guys hot spots. If he has to fish during day and come out from under the cover of darkness we might have to pitch in and buy him a fishing license. I say skip the fishing and go directly to wings and drinking. Talk is way more fun!!



Well, let me know when you meet Pro Angler.... You'll understand


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

And to make it more interesting, Day one: 7:00 am to 7:00 pm in a boat with a referee and day two 7:00 am to 7:00 pm from shore with a referee.:chicken:


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> And to make it more interesting, Day one: 7:00 am to 7:00 pm in a boat with a referee and day two 7:00 am to 7:00 pm from shore with a referee.:chicken:



Who going referee? Hellen Keller? She'd do it for FREE...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

You guys pick your own referee for your opponent!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Slippy you run into him to at night man does he have any spots he fishes that are not already other guys hot spots.


Um yea I would say so...... It's called finding the baitfish and fishing in the area that the baitfish are..... not fishing the same spots day after day


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

getitgetit said:


> Drink off im in.....How's about them Earthquakes..12% LOL.....whos buyin


Worse damn thing Ive ever drank in my life. I had to wash it down with a busch light!! I thought I was the only idiot who ever drank one!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I bartended for about 10 years. Earthquakes are chick drinks, GetitGetit. No real man would ever willingly and repeatedly drink them.
Mix in some Guiness and whiskey son.

Do you drive a VW bug too? Little flowers on the dash?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I bartended for about 10 years. Earthquakes are chick drinks, GetitGetit. No real man would ever willingly and repeatedly drink them.
> Mix in some Guiness and whiskey son.
> 
> Do you drive a VW bug too? Little flowers on the dash?


Guiness? At a Drink off... Wow After about 3-4 of those I just feel full....LOL

However I did hear whiskey, maybe even a little Jaeger or Tequilia.....

Crap man Im in.......I have been feeling a little parched....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Drink off...tonight...W. Norwich Ave. on Campus. be there.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Worse damn thing Ive ever drank in my life. I had to wash it down with a busch light!! I thought I was the only idiot who ever drank one!!





LMAO yeah its bad really bad LOL


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I bartended for about 10 years. Earthquakes are chick drinks, GetitGetit. No real man would ever willingly and repeatedly drink them.
> Mix in some Guiness and whiskey son.
> 
> Do you drive a VW bug too? Little flowers on the dash?



I usally drink jack and coke....But them earthquakes taste is really bad


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

getitgetit said:


> I usally drink jack and coke....


Now were talking....actually you can leave that coke at home! Captain Morgan and Lemonade Ice Tea Mix is the shat in the summer, as well as Summer Shandy by that WI brewery thats too hard to spell .

Bubbagon, what kind of women do you hang out with that drink Earthquake????? I have to send my sincere thanks for "taking one for the team" ...... and also my condolences!


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

ErieAngler said:


> Now were talking....actually you can leave that coke at home! Captain Morgan and Lemonade Ice Tea Mix is the shat in the summer, as well as Summer Shandy by that WI brewery thats too hard to spell .
> 
> Bubbagon, what kind of women do you hang out with that drink Earthquake????? I have to send my sincere thanks for "taking one for the team" ...... and also my condolences!




Im gonna have to try that Captain Morgan's with the lemonade tea mix.And yeah i wanna see a chick drink a earthquake lol


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ProAngler, I'm just messing with you guys. Buuuttttt.........I've seen pictures of fish you both have caught and you guys are way above average. A lot of people on here do not get to see your "fish" of labor but I've seen the proof. I know I'm stirring the pot a little but that would be a nice little tourn.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Hangloose....I called him out.....he has yet to respond. Maybe its the money......Fishgingislife....forget the money bet.....the loser has to fish 6 hours with "fishingwithjoe" in a confined boat alone......


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Pro Angler said:


> Hangloose....I called him out.....he has yet to respond. Maybe its the money......Fishgingislife....forget the money bet.....the loser has to fish 6 hours with "fishingwithjoe" in a confined boat alone......


The cost/benefit on this one is way off. He'd be a fool to take you up on it!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Pro Angler said:


> Hangloose....I called him out.....he has yet to respond. Maybe its the money......Fishgingislife....forget the money bet.....the loser has to fish 6 hours with "fishingwithjoe" in a confined boat alone......


Thats hilarious


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> Hangloose....I called him out.....he has yet to respond. Maybe its the money......Fishgingislife....forget the money bet.....the loser has to fish 6 hours with "fishingwithjoe" in a confined boat alone......


OK I was working all day yesterday and today but I got to give you some mad props for this one Pro Angler...........

Btw,,, you said u go for bigger fish then saugeye.... Don't forget about that saugeye pic at the farm hanging up!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

since i know you both and can outdrink you both. i win.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

:Banane35::Banane59::Banane30:I'm stirring the pot again, Thats in the past, Lets see this years beauties.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

littleking said:


> since i know you both and can outdrink you both. i win.


haha eric you know Pro Angler?!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> :Banane35::Banane59::Banane30:I'm stirring the pot again, Thats in the past, Lets see this years beauties.


? what are you talking about?


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Hangloose, 

Next time see you at the farm I am cutting your mullet off and making my own muskie lures then I will teach fishingislife how to catch larger fish!!!!!


fishingislife.....the reason for the saugeye photos ....they where the only thing biting in december.....but they also where big....lol

Mushie.....next time you out catching your "creek crabs" save me a few of your bigger ones.....I loves me some fresh bait.......:Banane26::Banane26::Banane26:


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> fishingislife.....the reason for the saugeye photos ....they where the only thing biting in december.....but they also where big....lol



Muskies are bitting and so are the bass in December! Your turning into Joe Jordan with false info for the public! You sure your not fishnwithjoe boat partner?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

I've seen the fish this guy catches, on a regular basis. Trust me I get picture messages of huge fish on my phone from him on a weekly, sometimes daily basis. That's only because he has been my good friend for years. Most of his catches will never make it to the internet because that the kind of guy he is. He protects his spots because they are good, and people are stupid. Usually the people who are really good are not the ones you see looking for bragging rights on the internet. They are the ones out on the bank catching fish. That's him, and when it comes to saugeye from the bank he will outfish you. You don't have to like it but that's how it is. He puts in more time in a week then most do in a year, and it shows.

I don't know this other guy but I am warning you, if there is a fishing competition in central Ohio between you and Fishingislife, you will be beat. I don't have anything against you I am just trying to save you some anguish and embarrassment.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

YA YA didnt know he had cheerleaders ,,,,,,,impressive.......but he still does not want to accept my offer.....

you guys are funny...post a report without a photo and it didnt happen to you.......post photos and your a show off?.....next time i am out bow fishing for carp i will place the largest one in your car "grumpy old men " style.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

FIL is the saugeye king from shore, no doubt.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> YA YA didnt know he had cheerleaders ,,,,,,,impressive.......but he still does not want to accept my offer.....
> 
> you guys are funny...post a report without a photo and it didnt happen to you.......post photos and your a show off?.....next time i am out bow fishing for carp i will place the largest one in your car "grumpy old men " style.


 I remember saying I would accept the offer if fishinnwithjoe was invited..........

And no one ever said posting photos ment your a show off.......

I wouldn't touch my car at all if I was you, I might Tiger Woods it up with your ole lady....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow someone who puts more time in a week then me i am impressed!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Best.....thread.....EVER!


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Fishingislife, I hear you have Joe's cell phone on your speed dial, invite him. 

If he shows up you can subtrack his total weight from my total weight I would still win.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Saugeye,hell anybody can catch a saugeye in them little ponds down south,come up north and catch a real walleye on a real lake!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Wow someone who puts more time in a week then me i am impressed!!


That is what I was thinking when I read that


Does the DOW have a limit on ego's? I think some may be way over their limit


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Pro Angler said:


> Fishingislife, I hear you have Joe's cell phone on your speed dial, invite him.
> 
> If he shows up you can subtrack his total weight from my total weight I would still win.



Nah you can have him and them street corner women that he pays big money to have people watch his vids. He needs to be invited to show you how to catch some little fish.... I will be to busy Tigerin it up with your ole lady.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

jrsfish said:


> Saugeye,hell anybody can catch a saugeye in them little ponds down south,come up north and catch a real walleye on a real lake!


Please define a "REAL walleye" and also define a "REAL lake"...........


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Nah you can have him and them street corner women that he pays big money to have people watch his vids. He needs to be invited to show you how to catch some little fish.... I will be to busy Tigerin it up with your ole lady.


Why bring his "ole lady" into it? He won't pick on yours! Any its fisherman vs fisherman. Also, last I heard, you don't know how to "golf"!:Banane36::Banane36:

Lets see some pictures guys:Banane14:

Stirring the pot again....................Pro angler, I'll see you Wednesday approx. 6:00 pm. Bring a camera and $$$$$$$$. JK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Enough childs play, I wanna hear the Tourny results.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> Why bring his "ole lady" into it? He won't pick on yours! Any its fisherman vs fisherman. Also, last I heard, you don't know how to "golf"!:Banane36::Banane36:
> 
> Lets see some pictures guys:Banane14:
> 
> Stirring the pot again....................Pro angler, I'll see you Wednesday approx. 6:00 pm. Bring a camera and $$$$$$$$. JK.


Hang loose all you do is stir the pot up and hang loose.......... wtf now i know how you got your name. Your not seein any pictures til you chop ur ponytail off! No i don't know how to play golf but i sure can tiger woods it up in the bedroom


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Seriously?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

As to the real walleye real lake comment. To catch a limit of saugeyes consistently is tough. On lake erie, it has never been a problem for me, and I don't live there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

I say lets do this right. If the two of you really want to challenge your skills without worrying about showing someone your hott spots, how about we have it on a lake that is not in your guy's back yard.

Cowan lake. Just under 700 acres of some of the hardest fished waters I have ever seen. Ten hour saugeye and bass tourny. Heaviest bag wins. 

Like Nike says, JUST DO IT!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This has gone on long enough

Closed!!


----------

